# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirenaspiraal en antibiotica

## pammetje

Hallo

Hebben jullie enig idee hoe lang je met condoom moet vrijen als je een kuur voor vijf dagen hebt gehad.

groetjes.

----------


## Agnes574

Volgens mij ligt dat aan de soort antibiotica.
Krijg je bij de Mirenaspiraal geen informatie/bijsluiter zoals bij de pil?

Grtjs Agnes

----------

